# Master Carbon?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

I would love to get my hands on a Master X light but seeing as it has been discontinued I am considering getting a Master carbon.

I would have liked to build up the Master light as a nice century bike, something for long solo soul riding probably with Chorus and new (and tasteful) wheels.

The carbon rear triangle is not something I really want, so I may hold out for something on Ebay but the 'lights' seem to come around like a blue moon.

If anyone has a Master Carbon I would like their honest opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

If you are interested in an all-steel Colnago Master, you still can get it in Europe, UK for sure. I think WindWave (distributor) in UK is supplying dealers with all-steel Master frames.
http://www.windwave.co.uk/colnago_index.html
See "Master X-Light" on the left.

Good luck. IMHO, all steel Colnago is way more beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

tmluk said:


> If you are interested in an all-steel Colnago Master, you still can get it in Europe, UK for sure. I think WindWave (distributor) in UK is supplying dealers with all-steel Master frames.
> http://www.windwave.co.uk/colnago_index.html
> See "Master X-Light" on the left.
> 
> Good luck. IMHO, all steel Colnago is way more beautiful.


Thanks. I searched around and found a couple of places with them available. I also tried Maestro but they said they only deal with the Benelux distributor who do not follow the all steel master.

Windwave said they could order one and it would take 10 weeks. They said that they are not available for stock but only for special order. Looks like they will cost a fair wack also.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

the_rydster said:


> Thanks. I searched around and found a couple of places with them available. I also tried Maestro but they said they only deal with the Benelux distributor who do not follow the all steel master.
> 
> Windwave said they could order one and it would take 10 weeks. They said that they are not available for stock but only for special order. Looks like they will cost a fair wack also.


I hope that I am not sending you on a "wild goose chase", but have you thought about Japan? http://www.colnago.co.jp/products/road/master_x_light/index.html Their MXL's appear to come standard with steel forks.

Best of luck to you,
Tshirt


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

The Master is back as an all-steel bike. I think the Master Carbon was discontinued after 06 due to paltry sales. 

"Back by popular Demand, the Master X Light. Columbus and Colnago developed the DT15V steel tubeset for the Master in 2003. It became the lightest steel frame manufactured by Colnago.

The Master X Light delivers the classic steel ride that turns rough roads silky smooth. The master X Light was discontinued in 2005. The "Steel Is Real" crowd let their demands be known and Colnago brought back a true classic. The Master X-Light is available in 17 sizes between 49cm-65cm, and comes in 5 colors."

Wrenchscience has them here

And R&A has them here


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

T-shirt said:


> I hope that I am not sending you on a "wild goose chase", but have you thought about Japan? http://www.colnago.co.jp/products/road/master_x_light/index.html Their MXL's appear to come standard with steel forks.
> 
> Best of luck to you,
> Tshirt


Dam you!  The steel fork look so sweet, but this opens up a can of worms becasue the site is in japanese.

Must settle for a street fork...must settle for a street fork..repeat..repeat.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Trialtir lists the Master X-Light as a 2007 frame... I'm not sure whether it's been discontinued this year. I'd contact Trialtir. 

I'd like a Master XL, too, but I want one for like $100.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I know its only superficial but for me a huge part of colnago's attraction is the colour scheme and if the new 07 MXL's have the same as the 07 master b stay its a huge let down. I have also been looking for a MXL and although I came across a few NOS they weren't in my size but I did eventually find a Master Olympic on ebay in my size which is almost new but hey I got the beautifull colour scheme I wanted. My suggestion is be patient and keep looking, the right frame will eventually find you!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Colnago still makes both the Master X-Light and the Master Carbon. They discontinued the Master X-Light in 2005 but due to such an outrage, started pumping them out again in 2006.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Don't for get the TECONOS*

Rider weight limit is a myth. All steel, bit ligher than the MXL. Shaped top and down tube, chrome lugs, stays, etc. Plenty out there in NOS condition. Reasonable prices! I got my AD11 NOS for $650.


----------

